# Car Seat Expired?



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

So, I feel so irresponsible b/c I think that we are using an expired car seat!

We purchased a convertible car seat for DD several years ago (Evenflo Triumph Man. Jan '06). DS has used it also and is, of course, still using it (he's 3yrs).

I think the expiration sticker came off, b/c it is not where it is supposed to be, but I am assuming it is 6 years from the Man. Date--am I correct?

On top of this we're buying a seat for the new baby--oh my!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

As a general rule Evenflo is six years from date of manufacture, yes. Time for a new seat! What's your budget? Also, what car is the seat going in, and what seat is your older child using? (and of course height and weight of the three year old)


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for responding to my post.

As far as budget goes, I'm not sure now that we have to buy two seats. I was looking at some for $150 for baby (Graco Snugride 35, Graco MyRide 65 for i.e.). Not sure what we'll do now!

DS is about 36 3/4" tall and (?) weight--he's at a normal weight for his age.

DD is in a Graco Booster seat w/back that we purchased about 15 months ago.

We drive a Mitsubishi Montero w/ a third row seat.

I'm thinking now that the seat we buy for DS will probably expire or be close to expiring (unless we get a Radian--which looks great but not quite affordable for us) once he's 8yrs old. So basically we buy a convertible for him that works great for his stage and older and that has a high weight limit, and then get (a) an infant seat for baby, or (b) an infant-friendly convertible that will last baby through the toddler years.

What do you think?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, you've got a couple of options. Probably the most fiscally minimal one would be to buy a convertible, like the My Ride you mentioned, for the upcoming new baby, and get your 3 year old a combination seat (seat that goes from harness to booster), like the Graco Nautilus.

Another option: an infant only carrier for the new baby: (Like the Graco Snugride 35 or several others), and a taller convertible for your three year old, which I'd suggest using rear facing for him. If he's pushing 40 lbs, this plan might be silly. On the other hand, if he's closer to 35 or 30, and/or if you find that a Radian works in your budget after all(which has a rear facing weight limit of 45 lbs), it might work quite nicely.

Then he stays rear facing for about a year, until baby outgrows the infant seat. You pass the Radian (or other convertible) down to the baby, and THEN you buy a combination seat.

If you think about those and let me know which you think would work better for you I can give you the names a few good seats in the appropriate categories so you can play around and check them out and figure which suits you the best.

One last (wicked important) question. For the big girl's Graco Turbobooster, *did you remember to screw the screws into the armrests* when you assembled it?

The box came with a little plastic wrapping that had the manual, a shoulder belt adjuster for backless mode, and two screws.

Where the armrests go in, where the pressure-adjusters are for the two different heights, there are two tiny predrilled holes over each adjuster. There should be a silver screw in each one.

If the screw is NOT in the armrest, the seat is not properly assembled, won't work in a crash, and needs to be fixed with new screws or replaced before your daughter rides in it again.

I ask because many, if not most, parents forget about the screws.

And just checking if you're familiar with new recommendations: Children should remain rear facing for a minimum of two years and thereafter as long as possible, children should be harnessed until they reach maturity to sit nicely without moving in a booster, and children should be boostered until they are 4'9" and fit the seatbelt safely (around 10-12 years old).


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Madeaze--First, I want to say thank you so much for your fabulous input. 

We checked DD's seat and the screws are in. DH remembers putting it together.

Another part of the equation as I am weighing our options is where we will put the seats. Assuming that an infant seat for baby will go in the middle of the 2nd row, I would ideally like to leave room for DS's seat next to baby b/c the child that sits in the back 3rd row seat really needs to be able to buckle themselves in--or I need to reach over the 2nd seat to do it. Not sure how great that will work.

So, that affects which seats I buy b/c they need to be able to sit next to eachother, or I need to figure out a way to safely buckle DS in the 3rd seat and make sure that one works well sitting next to the turbobooster. 

Sorry to complicate my Q's!

I'm leaning toward using an infant seat and then buying a convertible for baby after a year or so. That would mean one infant and one convertible for DS.


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Just a little update--my brother has offerred their *Chico KeyFit 30 Infant Seat* (purchased new for their DD, who is turning 1yr next month) to us for baby #3. They have never been in an accident with it. I am assuming that it will be a safe seat for baby for the first year (?) and then we'll buy a convertible.

That just leaves us with the Q. of the arrangement of the seats and also the type we buy DS asap (b/c it is expired).

Any thoughts, mamas?


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a three row vehicle as well (and currently have 4 kids ...expecting 5th) and I typically put infant in middle of second row and toddler on side and the bigger kids on the side and back.


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

What kind of seats do you have for the infant & toddler? Are they supposed to have a certain width between them without touching in order to be safe?

I'm pretty sure we'll be getting the Chico Keyfit 30, and would love a Radian for my 3yr-old (which we would pass to the baby in a year or so). But, are there other good options at a lower $ point?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope, as long as they are independently securely installed (not dependent on squishing into the other one for less than an inch of wiggle room), you're fine.

The Chicco Keyfit 30 is a nice, easy to use seat that will last most babies 9-15 months. In addition to ascertaining that it's never been in a crash, you should also ask if it's ever been checked on ai airplane.

Then, you want to double check that the harness has never been submerged in water, exposed to harsh cleaners, or placed in a washing machine/dryer.

Have you been able to find out how much your three year old weighs?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sraplayas*
> 
> What kind of seats do you have for the infant & toddler? Are they supposed to have a certain width between them without touching in order to be safe?
> 
> I'm pretty sure we'll be getting the Chico Keyfit 30, and would love a Radian for my 3yr-old (which we would pass to the baby in a year or so). But, are there other good options at a lower $ point?


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

I asked if the harness has ever been washed w/anything other than a washcloth/wipe or submerged in water (No), no accidents, and not been checked on an airplane. However, they did carry it onto an airplane once and then an attendent stowed it in the cabin.

DS weighs 32lbs.

Thanks


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, nice. What would your budget be for a new seat? (especially taking into account you now only need to buy 1 at a time.)


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Budget-wise, if possible I'd love to keep it at 150. but we might be able to push that up $230 or so if needed. I do want a good seat that will last, and one that will work in the short-term w/the infant seat (Chicco) and then later whatever we end up buying DS1 in the 2nd row. So...any suggestions would be most helpful!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool. At that budget, I'd look at the Evenflo Triumph 65 or the Graco My Ride 65. Unless your boy is bizarrely long-waisted, they should fit him rear facing.. When baby outgrows the Keyfit, you can turn the convertible over and get him a combination seat at that juncture 

(Alternatively, if you want to buy a combination seat *now* and save up for a really nice convertible for the baby, get the big boy a Graco Nautilus or an Evenflo Secure Kid 300 or 400) 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sraplayas*
> 
> Budget-wise, if possible I'd love to keep it at 150. but we might be able to push that up $230 or so if needed. I do want a good seat that will last, and one that will work in the short-term w/the infant seat (Chicco) and then later whatever we end up buying DS1 in the 2nd row. So...any suggestions would be most helpful!


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks so much---great input! I'm hoping to buy a new seat early next week for DS so it will give me the weekend to make a decision.

What's the best thing to do with the expired seat?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Got any pent up angst and a sledge-hammer?









At bare minimum, cut off the cover, cut the straps and remove them, write "expired, do not use" in permanent marker on the shell, and ideally, put it in an opaque rubbish bag with something extremely distasteful. Used kitty litter, smelly garbage, etc. Trust me on this: any steps less than this and your seat absolutely WILL get fished out of the rubbish and used again by someone with absolutely no sense or conscience.

And if you have a good sledgehammer or sawzall, it's an opportunity to have some fun









Also, some communities do have car seat recycling stations run by car seat coalitions, but they are few and far between.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

You could take it to one of those BRU exchanges and they give you a discount on a new car seat or whatever else is eligible


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> Got any pent up angst and a sledge-hammer?
> 
> ...


Classic. I'll see what we've got in the shed.  But first, I'll check on the recylcing!


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

A follow-up Q:

I've decided to go with either a Graco My Ride 65 or an Evenflo Triumph 65.

I'd like to put DS (in the convertible) next to baby (in a Chicco KeyFit) in our Montero--both will be RF. From what I can tell, the Triumph seems a tiny bit wider than the My Ride---is that true?

Are there any pros/cons to the two? Anyone have a fave?

Either one easier to clean? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

They are both nice seats. The Triumph is wider, especially at the base.


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Just wanted to thank you all for the help! I finally made a decision a purchased a Graco My Ride 65 with the Surround Safety feature. I was able to get a good deal, I think, and can't wait to put DS in it! He is sooo excited about "being backwards".  Thank goodness for that!


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

OK, DS has been in his new car seat (Grace My Ride) and it works wonderfully and is much easier to install/move than the Evenflo we had before.

We switched him to rear-facing once we bought this seat, and have had no complaints. However, he seems "smooshed" in there. What I mean is, that his legs are bent quite a bit and of course his feet prop up against the seat. He hasn't complained, but I'm just wondering if that is right.

I checked the manual, and the top of his head is supposed to be at least 1" from the top of the restraint---and it is (about 2"?). He weighs about 33lbs now and is 37.5" tall.

Any suggestions?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Yup, that is fine.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds good. They figure out were to put their legs. My DS used to put his up on the seat when he was RF. Now that he is FF he drives me nuts putting his feet on the back of my seat when I am in the passenger seat. (He is pretty tall) I am constantly reminding him to put his feet down (so annoying) So much better when he was RF.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry duplicate post.


----------

